# Pregnancy signs in a chinchilla



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Can anyone give me some indicators of a chinnie pregnancy please
Cinders the only surviving chin from the 2 I took on is now putting weight on but it just seems to be mainly her belly which still feels soft.I have just handled her now and notice that I can feel her teats which I couldnt feel before. I took her on 5th August and her kits(?) that died would have been 8 weeks old on that date. I know the gestation is 111 days but not sure if they always mate immediately after the birth or if they can leave a longer gap(she was in with 2 adult males)
I know that when they are very pregnant they lie on their sides which she isnt doing at the minute but thats about all I know about pregnant chins
I am very concerned that she may be pregnant due to her previous life and her poor condition, she has also had Baytril,Metronidazole,Panacur and gas(they knocked her out to rasp her teeth) as well as having sub cut fluids for days on end
Any information would be gratefully recieved

Many Thanks


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

It appears they do not always get pregnant, as I have a female chin I rehomed that should be on day 98 at the very least if they did always breed back to back and there is no sign at all to suggest she is.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Kare said:


> It appears they do not always get pregnant, as I have a female chin I rehomed that should be on day 98 at the very least if they did always breed back to back and there is no sign at all to suggest she is.


 
I hope she isnt but need to be ready just in case


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

I only had one experience of an immediate reed back, but several of my pairs mated as the kits were less demandng and almost ready to be weaned. Most times I took the male when the kits were due, but sometimes the females caught me unaware. One of my females would only breed every 18 months - and only if she had a toy boy:blush:

I was hopeless at telling if my females were pregnant. Some of the signs sre puttng weight on, laying on their sides more and becoming more lethargic. Some females hardly show at all though and remain liveley right up to giving birth.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i could always tell mine were up the spout by the amount of food and water they were eating and their behaviour.
they would eat for england and get a bit snotty, sitting on the high shelves and giving warnings to get out theri cage 

but as cinders is thin the food increase might not be the best indicator!

their nipples do become prominant and mine had the red ring around them like cats get. will she let you have a look do you think?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> i could always tell mine were up the spout by the amount of food and water they were eating and their behaviour.
> they would eat for england and get a bit snotty, sitting on the high shelves and giving warnings to get out theri cage
> 
> but as cinders is thin the food increase might not be the best indicator!
> ...


 

She will let me handle her easily and doesnt bite so I will have a look later. It was only last night that I felt her nipples as they were none existant before then. I keep on weighing her and she is putting weight on but its all round her belly, she is still quite boney everywhere else


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i wonder wether she is then, it sounds likely.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> i wonder wether she is then, it sounds likely.


 
Ive had a look and the hair has moved away from the nipples but the skin around them is still pale


----------

